# Impossible de charger iCloud Mail



## Find3r (26 Juin 2017)

Bonsoir,

Cela fait quelques semaines qu'un ami ne peut plus accéder à sa boite mail iCloud, que ça soit sur _iCloud.com_, son iPad, son iPhone ou encore son Mac. Il peut envoyer des mails mais ne peut pas en recevoir ni accéder à ses anciens mails. Il a pourtant accès à son compte iCloud et aux autres services d'Apple.

De plus, lorsqu'il se connecte sur _iCloud.com_ et que qu'il lance Mail, il a le message suivant :







Sauriez-vous d'où vient le problème?

Merci beaucoup !


----------

